# BRAKE LIGHT BULB....HEEEEEELP ME!!!



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

I feel like such an idiot but my offside (Drivers Side) brake light bulb has blown and i cant for the life of me change it.

I have removed the black and white thumb screws but i still cant get the the unit off to gain access to the bulbs.

Can anyone help me here??


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The rear light is also held in by a ball joint

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt_bulbs/changingbulbs.htm


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

gonna give it whirl now  cheers turbo


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

SUCCESS   Didnt realise you had to remove the whole thing. Love this forum


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah, it take sa bit of a "pull", just be careful of the surrounding paint work! :wink:


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats about the only thing I found wrong with the TT, having to remove the whole unit to change one lamp! Not good when your in France and its raining and the police are sitting in their car watching you (


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just been doing the twin brake light mod to the qS my god I have never had as much trubble getting the rear clusters out and back in again on any TT I have worked on the ball joint was so tight I had to split it with a screw driver


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

What did you use to twin brake light?

I jammed a paper clip in it, but my old man told me "no". So he's suggesting a small strip of copper should do it.

Wak's site suggest sourcing a replacement part from a scrappy, which is far too complicated for me.


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

Is it just a standard 7528 (380) bulb that goes into the spare socket for the dual brake light mod?


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

no you need a contact to go in there, the bulb is already there
if you go to waks site it tells you how to do it,very easy


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

I have the contact, was just wondering what the bulb was before I take the whole light unit out to fit the contact n bulb


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

BAY15D (1157, 380) Dual Filament.

There should be 4 dual filament bulbs in there already - so you shouldn't need to buy any if they're already working. Unless someone has fitted a bay15s to the taillight, which shouldn't be the case.

Or you could fit 4 ultra bright LEDs at a cost of £70 ! (I kid you not !)
I've not tested them though, too rich for me :-/


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

mullum said:


> BAY15D (1157, 380) Dual Filament.
> 
> There should be 4 dual filament bulbs in there already - so you shouldn't need to buy any if they're already working. Unless someone has fitted a bay15s to the taillight, which shouldn't be the case.
> 
> ...


Ahh yes, sorry I was being a bit brain dead. Of course there's a bulb there already. The mod is just meant to enable the existing bulb as a brake light also.

Finally got it. Thanks!


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

mullum said:


> BAY15D (1157, 380) Dual Filament.
> 
> There should be 4 dual filament bulbs in there already - so you shouldn't need to buy any if they're already working. Unless someone has fitted a bay15s to the taillight, which shouldn't be the case.
> 
> ...


I had LED brake lights in my car for a while with the double mod, were a right pain as kept setting off the dash warning symbol when braking below 20mph, took them out in the end. Worked fine with the lights on not to much when not...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sure, I know I've also tested bulbs - but the cheaper ones. Theresa chance the really expensive ones work properly but the price puts me off. I'd rather create my own light strips using COB LEDs and resistors.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

mullum said:


> Sure, I know I've also tested bulbs - but the cheaper ones. Theresa chance the really expensive ones work properly but the price puts me off. I'd rather create my own light strips using COB LEDs and resistors.


Yeah theres a few expensive bulbs which make me think no thanks whats the point, its only a bulb! If you're capable of making them yourself then go for it, wish I could


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not talking about doing anything particularly clever - just off the shelf LEDs and resistors. The idea is to use light "strips" instead of bulbs. You'd have to mount them inside the light clusters somehow and do the wiring - but that'd just be a case of piggy backing the existing circuitry. Nothing hard or specialist, just a bit of research and improvisation.
I've been thinking about doing it but right now isn't a good time for me.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

ahh gotcha, sounds interesting wonder how it would look from the outside


----------

